# Italy Serie A 24-26 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 22, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
24 Sep 21:45 Udinese Calcio - Genoa FC 1.80 3.60 4.80 +167 Udinese Calcio - Genoa FC 
25 Sep 21:45 Lazio Roma - Catania Calcio 1.73 3.65 5.25 +168 Lazio Roma - Catania Calcio 
25 Sep 21:45 FC Turin - Hellas Verona 2.10 3.30 3.80 +165 FC Turin - Hellas Verona 
25 Sep 21:45 Sampdoria Genoa - AS Roma 3.50 3.30 2.20 +155 Sampdoria Genoa - AS Roma 
25 Sep 21:45 AC Chievo Verona - Juventus Turin 7.00 4.33 1.50 +171 AC Chievo Verona - Juventus Turin 
25 Sep 21:45 Parma FC - Atalanta Bergamasca 2.00 3.30 4.20 +167 Parma FC - Atalanta Bergamasca 
25 Sep 21:45 Bologna FC - AC Milan 3.75 3.50 2.05 +170 Bologna FC - AC Milan 
25 Sep 21:45 SSC Napoli - US Sassuolo Calcio 1.22 6.50 15.00 +177 SSC Napoli - US Sassuolo Calcio 
25 Sep 21:45 AS Livorno - Cagliari Calcio 2.60 3.20 2.90 +165 AS Livorno - Cagliari Calcio 
26 Sep 21:45 Inter Milan - AC Fiorentina 2.30 3.30 3.30 +174


----------



## r0nald1nh0 (Sep 25, 2013)

*





Bologna*'s squad for tonight:
- Goalkeepers: Agliardi, Curci, Stojanovic.
- Defenders: Antonsson, Cech, Crespo, Garics, Mantovani, Morleo, Radakovic, Sorensen.
- Midfielders: Della Rocca, Krhin, Laxalt, Pazienza, Perez.
- Forwards: Acquafresca, Bianchi, Christodoulopoulos, Cristaldo, Diamanti, Gimenez, Moscardelli.

*Milan*'s squad for tonight:
- Goalkeepers: Abbiati, Amelia, Coppola.
- Defenders: Abate, Constant, Mexes, Iotti, Zaccardo, Zapata.
- Midfielders: Birsa, Cristante, Emanuelson, De Jong, Muntari, Nocerino, Poli, Piccinocchi.
- Forwards: Matri, Niang, Robinho.

*Expected starting line-ups:*





Milan riped by injuries and coming off a tough derby game vs. Napoli in the weeked, lost by 1:2. Balotelli not only missed penalty, but also got 3 games suspension confronting the refeere after the game. Bonera, De Sciglio, Silvestre, Montolivo, Kaka, Pazzini and El Shaarawy are sidelined with injuries. Hard to see Milan winning.

Bologna form is average at the most, for them to win even against this weakened Milan, they will have to play much better than what they have shown so far. They  miss players too, as Natali & Kone are suspended, while Cherubin is injured. Krkin is doubtful. Hard to see Bologna winning.

I can't separate both teams at the moment and expect after tough battle, both to settle for a draw at the end.

*Draw @3,41 Pinnacle 0.5/10*


----------



## r0nald1nh0 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Chievo*: Dainelli is injured. *Juventus*: Caceres, Pepe and Rubinho are injured. 

*Lazio*: Mauri and Dias are suspended; Radu, Biglia, Biava, Novaretti, Klose and Konko are injured; Candreva is doubtful. *Catania*: Izco and Peruzzi are injured; Castro, Leto and Bergessio are doubtful. 

*Livorno*: De Lucia is suspended; Botta and Biaginetti are injured. *Cagliari*: Pisano is doubtful.

*Napoli*: Maggio and Zuniga are injured. *Sassuolo*: Marrone, Aladje Gomes, Terranova, Valeri and Gazzola are injured; Floro Flores is doubtful.

*Parma*: Cassani is suspended; Galloppa, Paletta and Kone are injured. *Atalanta*: Cazzola and Giorgi are injured; Migliaccio is doubtful.

*Sampdoria*: Eder is injured. *Roma*: Destro, Bradley, Lobont and Torosidis are injured.

*Torino*: Gillet, Gazzi and Barreto are suspended; Rodriguez and Larrondo are injured; Immobile is doubtful. *Verona*: Maietta and Martinho are injured.

*Inter*: Zanetti, Chivu and Mariga are injured. *Fiorentina*: Pizarro is suspended; Hegazy, Cuadrado and Gomez are injured; Ilicic and Neto are doubtful.


----------



## SoccerBetA (Sep 25, 2013)

25 Sep 21:45 SSC Napoli - US Sassuolo Calcio 1.22 6.50 15.00 
Our Prediction Napoli -1 !


----------



## r0nald1nh0 (Sep 25, 2013)

Whatta crazy game  Milan second game on the road manages to came back from 2 goals defficit in the last minutes and steal a point.


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 25, 2013)

Italian football at its best 

EDIT: Parma - Atalanta seems like even better match. 4-3..


----------

